# IPL



## Topher (30/5/15)

Anyone got a good recipe? Or advice? 

Want to do another proper lager, but I have no German hops.....and I want to run down my stores of US hops.

Was going to reuse the yeast from a Marzen i have fermenting now. Then going 80/20 pale/munich, plus maybe some carapils. Might even beef it up and dry it out with some of da sugaz that everyone talks about. 
Bitter to about 30Ibu and then throw shitloads of citra and chinook at it at the end. 

Is it that simple?


----------



## chrisbroadie1985 (17/6/15)

Green Beacon in Brissy does an IPL which if I remember their blackboard right is 50 IBU. 30- probably a good shout for bitterness, 50 was a bit high for me.
I don't remember it being particularly fruity either? might have indulged in a couple before (and after) and the memory get a little fuzzy...


----------



## Judanero (18/6/15)

Topher said:


> Anyone got a good recipe? Or advice?
> 
> Want to do another proper lager, but I have no German hops.....and I want to run down my stores of US hops.
> 
> ...


Missed this originally, it is that simple.


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/6/15)

Ive read that you use your standard IPA recipe, make a 400-500billion lager yeast starter and pitch cold eg 6c and ferment at 10c. Do a standard diacytel rest and then dry hop and when done cold crash back down to 4c and transfer to keg for lagering. After 30days @ 0 you can carbonate or if you can transfer to another keg.


----------



## Dave70 (21/7/15)

I brewed a pretty close version of this a while back for similar hop running down reasons. 
Turned out to be a cracker once in its prime.


http://www.craftedpours.com/homebrew-recipe/ballast-point-fathom-clone-homebrew-recipe


----------



## Goose (24/8/15)

I took Dr pratty's advice on this style, not having heard of it before and looking for ideas on how to re-use a healthy crop of S-189 lager yeast from a prior brew.

So I put down this monster yesterday, and its already blown the sanitiser from the airlock.

Expecting this to be one big beer and more keen to see if I can detect any difference in characteristics to similar brews I have put down using US-05.


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 45.00 l
Boil Size: 53.08 l
Boil Time: 60 min
End of Boil Vol: 48.88 l
Final Bottling Vol: 43.50 l
Fermentation: Lager, Single Stage


Date: 23 Aug 2014
Equipment: BrewMagic 45 Litre
Efficiency: 78.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.5 %
Taste Rating: 30.0

Grains
9.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 65.9 % 
2.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 2 18.3 % 
1.00 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 7.3 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 4 7.3 % 
0.15 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 5 1.1 % 

Boil
50.00 g Ella (aka Stella) [15.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 35.8 IBUs 
30.00 g Ella (aka Stella) [15.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 7 16.5 IBUs 
50.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 6.7 IBUs 
135.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
2.0 pkg SafLager German Lager (DCL/Fermentis #S-189) [23.66 ml] Yeast 10 - 

Dry
135.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
50.00 g Ella (aka Stella) [15.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 

Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color

Est Original Gravity: 1.072 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.020 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.8 %
Bitterness: 59.0 IBUs
Est Color: 25.2 EBC 

Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body
Sparge Water: 16.91 l
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE


Total Grain Weight: 13.65 kg
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C
Tun Temperature: 22.2 C
Mash PH: 5.20


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/8/15)

Goose said:


> I took Dr Pratty's advice on this style, not having heard of it before and looking for ideas on how to re-use a healthy crop of S-189 lager yeast from a prior brew.
> 
> Grains
> 9.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 65.9 %
> ...


 thanks Goose, let us know how it turns out. 

Just on the Malt bill, you must like your IPA more to the English style with 18% crystal and 7% munich? She will be sweet a sweet finish which will affect the hop flavour. 

My Std IPA malt bill is 95% Ale, 5% crystal, sometimes 5% Dextrose to bump up ABV. I have tried 44% Ale 44% Pils and 12% munich, which was ok.

In 2 weeks Im making one my IPA for nationals using 48% Pils, 48% MO and 4% Light Crystal 15L


----------



## Goose (24/8/15)

> Just on the Malt bill, you must like your IPA more to the English style with 18% crystal and 7% munich? She will be sweet a sweet finish which will affect the hop flavour.


yes but also targetting 60 IBU plus have you dry hopped with galaxy / ella combination before ?

packs a huge punch and compensates for that sweetness, even though its not isomerised bitterness there is something in there that balances the malt. Hard to put a finger on it...


----------



## mofox1 (3/12/15)

Keen to throw a lager yeast at an IPA style to see how it fairs...

Recently made up an IPA with the following grist (23L batch, OG 1.076):

*Grain Bill:*
6.660 kg Gladfields American Ale Malt (88.8%)
0.250 kg Carared (3.33%)
0.250 kg Gladfields Gladiator Malt (3.33%)
0.250 kg Wheat Malt (3.33%)
0.090 kg Acidulated Malt (1.2%)

Beer is fantastic, but at a calculated 150 IBU (tastes like ~70), and something like 14g/L dry hop the grain bill does take a back seat. I was thinking of re-brewing this, one cube for an IPA, the other for an IPL.

Question is: Should I thin out the IPL at pitching with dex (+water) to make the dex around say 10% total, or just leave as is?

Hops... Previous IPA batch had 10g Simcoe + 10g Centennial as 60min additions (can't recall the contributed IBU). 0min additions were around 9g/L and cube additions at ~8g/L. I reckon I'll ease up on the 60 & 0min additions, so I can go a bit heavier with the cube additions for the IPA, and a bit lighter for the IPL...

Yeast on hand is a WLP940 Mexican lager. I'd bought this with the intention of doing a pils + rice mash and f*ck all hops, but I've gone off that idea now... I've got hops to burn baby.

Suggestions, advice, hate flame?...


----------



## jimmy_jangles (16/7/16)

Topher said:


> Anyone got a good recipe? Or advice?
> Want to do another proper lager, but I have no German hops.....and I want to run down my stores of US hops.
> Was going to reuse the yeast from a Marzen i have fermenting now. Then going 80/20 pale/munich, plus maybe some carapils. Might even beef it up and dry it out with some of da sugaz that everyone talks about.
> Bitter to about 30Ibu and then throw shitloads of citra and chinook at it at the end.
> Is it that simple?



How did it end up going mate?


----------

